# Real Life exp.- Delta economy comfort



## markel (Aug 23, 2013)

Will be flying from ATL-HNL (9 plus hr. flight) and wonder if anyone has any opinions concerning upgrading to economy plus? The Delta website lists 3 inches of extra legroom(I'm 6'3") and up to 50 percent more recline. It does cost $119 pp however. This is the longest flight I will have ever been on so I was wondering if it's worth it. We are currently around row 20 so it would be only moving up maybe 6-8 rows. Airbus A330-300. Thanks.


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 23, 2013)

at 6'3" and $10 an hour that sounds a worthwhile investment (though that depends if there are 2 or 8 of we).  Doesn't it also come with some free booze and better lines through the airport etc.

Also consider getting the Delta AX card.  You will get free checked bags.


----------



## markel (Aug 23, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> at 6'3" and $10 an hour that sounds a worthwhile investment (though that depends if there are 2 or 8 of we).  Doesn't it also come with some free booze and better lines through the airport etc.
> 
> Also consider getting the Delta AX card.  You will get free checked bags.



Two of us. I already have the AMEX card for the free checked bag. And perhaps worst of all the Delta website says free booze from JFK to LAX or SFO, unfortunately not on this trip. I'll be looking on ebay for some drink vouchers though !!  Thanks.


----------



## Weimaraner (Aug 23, 2013)

Definitely do the Economy Comfort for flying across country. I'm a tall woman and certainly not 6'3" but have long legs so I go for the Economy Comfort for anything over 2 hours (unless I can snag an emergency row seat). Once and awhile Delta will offer me a free Economy Comfort and have no idea why other than maybe it's a perk for cardholders or there is a lack of interest in the seats on that flight or maybe incentive for people to try it? It's good for the leg room otherwise I have to turn sideways and it's so uncomfortable especially when people lean their chairs back on my legs. One thing I've noticed about Economy Comfort and I have no way to prove this is true but I think the seats are a little narrower in the hip area.


----------



## tashamen (Aug 23, 2013)

I just booked Delta tickets for 2 of us to Europe this week for September, and the extra cost is $59 for the economy comfort.  But when I look at the huge number of empty seats in the planes we're just going to gamble that we'll be able to have at least two seats apiece, and possibly a full middle section of 4 seats apiece to stretch out in.  If it looks like the planes will get much more full (unlikely as it's only a month away) then I might spring for that for our trip over there as it's overnight and we'd like to sleep.  If I do I would take two in one of those middle sections of 4 and hope no one buys the other two.  (This is also the Airbus A330-300.)

When is the flight?  If it's relatively near in the future you could have a fairly good idea of how full it may be and do what we're doing.  

But I agree that for someone 6'3" it's probably not a bad idea especially as it's a few hours longer than our flight to Europe.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 23, 2013)

Go for it. We are going Virgin Australia Premium Economy for 6" more pitch, 1" more seat width, 2" more recline, 10" video screen & stand-up bar for the 15 or so hrs to/from Aus/NZ. Wish it was just $119 extra.

Jim


----------



## markel (Aug 23, 2013)

tashamen said:


> I just booked Delta tickets for 2 of us to Europe this week for September, and the extra cost is $59 for the economy comfort.  But when I look at the huge number of empty seats in the planes we're just going to gamble that we'll be able to have at least two seats apiece, and possibly a full middle section of 4 seats apiece to stretch out in.  If it looks like the planes will get much more full (unlikely as it's only a month away) then I might spring for that for our trip over there as it's overnight and we'd like to sleep.  If I do I would take two in one of those middle sections of 4 and hope no one buys the other two.  (This is also the Airbus A330-300.)
> 
> When is the flight?  If it's relatively near in the future you could have a fairly good idea of how full it may be and do what we're doing.
> 
> But I agree that for someone 6'3" it's probably not a bad idea especially as it's a few hours longer than our flight to Europe.



End of October. Looking at the seat map it appears that there is not much left, although I know that may/may not be real time and in control of the airline. I believe that there is only one ATL-HNL daily flight, which makes me believe that it may be a full flight.


----------



## suzanne (Aug 23, 2013)

Pay for the extra room. We just flew Delta from West Palm Beach, Florida to Portland, Oregon. I really wished by time we arrived we had gotten the extra room. The economy seats are very limited on leg room. I'm 5'7" and was very cramped. Also be prepared for limited overhead bin space for carry on bags. There was no bin space on the West Palm Beach leg and they took my DH's carryon and checked it all the way to Portland. That was very irritating as we had purposely packed light so as to avoid a checked bag. Stewardess was very rude about it. Told DH, "well at least you didn't have to pay the check bag fee for it." He told her that wasn't the problem. He purposely packed one light carryon bag so as to avoid baggage claim area upon arrival in Portland. She just gave him a dirty look and walked off. No trying to rearrange bags or ask people to place smaller bags under seats. DH was not happy. Our flights only had a few empty seats. When we return next week to Florida, I will pay the fee for the extra leg room.

Suzanne


----------



## kwindham (Aug 24, 2013)

I would definitely spring for the economy comfort!


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 26, 2013)

I was placed in Economy Comfort for free one way when I booked with StarPoints using the Starwood portal.  Honestly, I didn't notice any difference at all in leg room vs the regular economy.  I'm 5'5." 

I believe EC gets to board first, which is another plus if you have carryons.


----------



## hypnotiq (Aug 26, 2013)

Flew Economy Comfort from JFK->FRA and it was more than worth it. I'm 6'2 and it was so nice to not have my legs buried in the seat in front of me for 9 hours. On the way back from FRA-JFK, we were in Economy Comfort AND an exit row. OMG. I was in heaven. It was "almost" as good as being in Business class.   Plus you have free drinks in EC.


----------



## Krteczech (Aug 26, 2013)

I always fly Delta overnight to Europe and YES, it is worth the extra charge for me. Reclining and extra leg room make a big difference how I feel on arrival early morning.


----------



## javabean (Aug 27, 2013)

I flew economy comfort last year on three out of four flights from Newark to Kigali Rwanda and return. The greatest additional benefit was that very few people had upgraded and there were many empty seats in front, back and side of me. I had so much room! I know this will change as EC becomes more popular but I know I'll continue to spend the extra on long flights.


----------



## snickers104 (Aug 27, 2013)

Check out this website for airplane seats....will tell you if it is a good seat or bad and why.
http://www.seatguru.com/


----------

